# Software Build v9.0 2019.32.2.2 da05838 (09/15/2019)



## airj1012

Another branch for us common folk.


----------



## littlD

Admins: Please add the poll


----------



## airj1012

I actually got this one. Nothing new. Top of the release notes read (software update, wheel configuration, new language support, etc).

However I did see the Software Update feature in progress for this update. Not sure that I've seen other screens of it in action, so just in case.


----------



## Kizzy

airj1012 said:


> I actually got this one. Nothing new. Top of the release notes read (software update, wheel configuration, new language support, etc).
> 
> However I did see the Software Update feature in progress for this update. Not sure that I've seen other screens of it in action, so just in case.
> 
> View attachment 29139
> 
> 
> View attachment 29140


Thanks for sharing the screen shot. I was wondering what this would look like. It appears that you still won't know what you're getting until you've installed it. 😕


----------



## ATechGuy

Yeah, wouldn't that be nice if the update would IDENTIFY itself when it wishes to update. I had heard of a few "issues" with 32.2.1 so I really don't want to update to that release, but from Teslafi right now, the 32.2.2 seems to be the one that's getting pushed heavily this evening.


----------



## Zimmra

No changes in release notes, FWIW


----------



## airj1012

ATechGuy said:


> Yeah, wouldn't that be nice if the update would IDENTIFY itself when it wishes to update. I had heard of a few "issues" with 32.2.1 so I really don't want to update to that release, but from Teslafi right now, the 32.2.2 seems to be the one that's getting pushed heavily this evening.


It will in v10. From Early Access release notes.

"The software update experience now has more style and grace. You will now know which software update version is being downloaded and to be installed. Also, once the software update has been initiated, you can view the install progress when the touchscreen is on."


----------



## Steve Martin

Anyone else seen battery degradation with this release? I dropped 9 miles range with this release. I’ve never experienced a dramatic range drop in any previous firmware update.


----------



## bsunny

Steve Martin said:


> Anyone else seen battery degradation with this release? I dropped 9 miles range with this release.


I do not have an answer to your question, but are you saying 32.2.2 specifically? How long have you had it?


----------



## siteacqboy

Steve Martin said:


> Anyone else seen battery degradation with this release? I dropped 9 miles range with this release. I've never experienced a dramatic range drop in any previous firmware update.


That apparent degradation could well be related to the wheel configuration change in this update. If that got changed in your settings it would likely impact your overall range. I would expect the outside diameter, rotational mass and drag coefficient of the aero and performance wheels differs which would both impact the amount of energy you use every mile you roll down the road.


----------



## skygraff

Just installed.

Glad to see some of the items in this update and happy it fixed my .m3u TuneIn issue with WGN.

One thing that just occurred to me regarding the linked profiles. Since there’s no official Camping Mode yet (for Model 3, anyway), I hope they’ll allow an option to disable profile linking while Camping Mode is in use when it is finally implemented. See, I use a profile called “Mattress” to move my driver seat out of the way (looking forward to saved passenger profiles as well) and adjust a few other things when I’m car camping and wouldn’t want it to automatically move the seat back just because I open the driver door (where I store my shoes and duffel). Hopefully, I’ll remember to disable it manually next time I camp.


----------



## garsh

airj1012 said:


> I actually got this one. Nothing new. Top of the release notes read (software update, wheel configuration, new language support, etc).





Zimmra said:


> No changes in release notes, FWIW


Whether or not it has "anything new" depends on what version you are upgrading from. Did you upgrade from 2019.32?


----------



## Steve Martin

bsunny said:


> I do not have an answer to your question, but are you saying 32.2.2 specifically? How long have you had it?


Yes, I upgraded from 2019.32 to 2019.32.2.2 on September 15th.

I'll check the wheel configuration. I bought the car with 18's and haven't changed anything.


----------



## airj1012

garsh said:


> Whether or not it has "anything new" depends on what version you are upgrading from. Did you upgrade from 2019.32?


Yes but there is no way to document what is new for all people because they come be coming from many different releases. Those folks need to look at previous releases to see what is new. Same thing thats been happening on all of these threads. There is nothing new from the previous release.


----------



## MelindaV

skygraff said:


> Just installed.
> 
> Glad to see some of the items in this update and happy it fixed my .m3u TuneIn issue with WGN.
> 
> One thing that just occurred to me regarding the linked profiles. Since there's no official Camping Mode yet (for Model 3, anyway), I hope they'll allow an option to disable profile linking while Camping Mode is in use when it is finally implemented. See, I use a profile called "Mattress" to move my driver seat out of the way (looking forward to saved passenger profiles as well) and adjust a few other things when I'm car camping and wouldn't want it to automatically move the seat back just because I open the driver door (where I store my shoes and duffel). Hopefully, I'll remember to disable it manually next time I camp.


Elon recently tweeted Camping (and Party) Mode will be released with v10.1, so it is a little ways out still.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173644147275657219


----------



## Love

Just got this last night and didn’t drive afterwards. Ran to the store today, then home, and both times when shifting from Park to Reverse/Drive there was an odd noise I’ve not heard before. Anyone else hearing anything? I can’t really help my describing it, but I’ll certainly try to go repeat it here in a bit... just wanted to knee jerk reaction post here and see if there’s anyone else hearing something when shifting.


----------



## orekart

Supercharging sessions began billing me the session cost after installing this update. It may be a coincidence. Previously the sessions would bill as zero sum.


----------



## ibgeek

skygraff said:


> Just installed.
> 
> Glad to see some of the items in this update and happy it fixed my .m3u TuneIn issue with WGN.
> 
> One thing that just occurred to me regarding the linked profiles. Since there's no official Camping Mode yet (for Model 3, anyway), I hope they'll allow an option to disable profile linking while Camping Mode is in use when it is finally implemented. See, I use a profile called "Mattress" to move my driver seat out of the way (looking forward to saved passenger profiles as well) and adjust a few other things when I'm car camping and wouldn't want it to automatically move the seat back just because I open the driver door (where I store my shoes and duffel). Hopefully, I'll remember to disable it manually next time I camp.


Not disagreeing with you, but if I am camping I want my phone battery to last as long as possible. A suggestion would be to turn off Bluetooth. This will remove the issue and save phone power.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

In the spirit of the "I did 'x' and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" fun...

I bought Full Self Drive and expected v10 early, but all I got was this lousy update


----------



## firedog7881

orekart said:


> Supercharging sessions began billing me the session cost after installing this update. It may be a coincidence. Previously the sessions would bill as zero sum.


I hope this is a coincidence. Did you have the 6 months free supercharging? I received Nov '18 when they had 6 months free with referral. I've only supercharged a few times and it hasn't charged me. What's weird though is that while I was within my 6 months it never showed previous supercharger sessions yet since it has shown a zero balance like you.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Got this lovely patch last night. I have noticed that when changing wheel size my screen will reboot. Tried it a couple times and after I close the selection screen the screen flickers then reboots completely. I did a full reboot after the update installed before trying btw

I have 18" but set 19s or 20s...will it calculate my range based on that alone? No big deal just trying to understand the full function of it


----------



## magglass1

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Got this lovely patch last night. I have noticed that when changing wheel size my screen will reboot. Tried it a couple times and after I close the selection screen the screen flickers then reboots completely. I did a full reboot after the update installed before trying btw
> 
> I have 18" but set 19s or 20s...will it calculate my range based on that alone? No big deal just trying to understand the full function of it


The dialog (or was it release notes?) tells you that a reboot is needed to apply the wheel size change. I imagine that's why it's rebooting. Sounds like expected behavior to me.


----------



## garsh

StromTrooperM3 said:


> will it calculate my range based on that alone? No big deal just trying to understand the full function of it


The dialog for changing the wheel size also mentions what aspects it will affect.
I'll try to take a picture of the dialog the next time I'm in my car.


----------



## skygraff

ibgeek said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but if I am camping I want my phone battery to last as long as possible. A suggestion would be to turn off Bluetooth. This will remove the issue and save phone power.


Agreed but that wouldn't be necessary when car camping where the car (and phone) could be plugged in. Another example of where I might car camp without concern for phone battery would be a quick overnight in a Walmart parking lot or rest area where I'll be charging shortly after to continue my journey.

In either case (and several others), I would still use my phone as key if I set up my bed and then went to dinner or out with friends or to the bathroom to change for sleep; not to mention if I was in an RV park for a few days.

For now, I'll think of something. Honestly, since I'm the only one who drives my car (other than the service center or a few monitored test drives for friends), I'll probably just disassociate my profile from the key and see what happens with official Camping Mode when it finally arrives.


----------



## trak0r

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In the spirit of the "I did 'x' and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" fun...
> 
> I bought Full Self Drive and expected v10 early, but all I got was this lousy update


I didn't buy any self driving and got the update. I think you should ask for your money back


----------



## Ze1000

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In the spirit of the "I did 'x' and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" fun...
> 
> I bought Full Self Drive and expected v10 early, but all I got was this lousy update


And how about me? Bought FSD and didn't even get this update.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ze1000 said:


> And how about me? Bought FSD and didn't even get this update.


We need to bring back the dislike button on this one


----------



## tencate

I'm not sure this is relevant to this particular update or not but I just took a trip to CA and back home and for some reason the time didn't adjust for the time zone. Perhaps this is a known bug but if so, seems an easy one to fix.


----------



## skygraff

tencate said:


> I'm not sure this is relevant to this particular update or not but I just took a trip to CA and back home and for some reason the time didn't adjust for the time zone. Perhaps this is a known bug but if so, seems an easy one to fix.


I've had this going between Chicago and Indianapolis. Somebody mentioned that double tapping (or maybe pressing and holding) the time will get it to change if it doesn't happen on its own. It seemed to work but I'm not sure which technique did it.


----------



## garsh

For the first time in a long time, I've noticed some Autopilot improvements in this particular build.

On my commute home, there are two locations on the interstate where I go past an onramp where the lane line between the right lane and the onramp disappears. In early versions of Autopilot, the car would quickly veer into the onramp in an attempt to center itself between the lane lines. In more recent builds (the past several months), it would slowly move over into the onramp, but never really center itself - a welcomed improvement.

With this build, it seems to hardly move at all. I still sense just a wee bit of shift towards the onramp, but the car never enters any part of the onramp.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> For the first time in a long time, I've noticed some Autopilot improvements in this particular build.
> 
> On my commute home, there are two locations on the interstate where I go past an onramp where the lane line between the right lane and the onramp disappears. In early versions of Autopilot, the car would quickly veer into the onramp in an attempt to center itself between the lane lines. In more recent builds (the past several months), it would slowly move over into the onramp, but never really center itself - a welcomed improvement.
> 
> With this build, it seems to hardly move at all. I still sense just a wee bit of shift towards the onramp, but the car never enters any part of the onramp.


And in my specific type of use case (constant stop and go), it has become more of a tail-gaiter!
when on 1 or 2, creeping along at under 5 miles an hour, a few times this week, I have had to step on the brake whereas i have always been comfortable with how it followed in traffic before.


----------



## DocScott

MelindaV said:


> And in my specific type of use case (constant stop and go), it has become more of a tail-gaiter!
> when on 1 or 2, creeping along at under 5 miles an hour, a few times this week, I have had to step on the brake whereas i have always been comfortable with how it followed in traffic before.


I'm looking forward to trying that out! On follow distance 1, my previous experience was that in stop and go traffic the car would generally leave nearly a full car length between me and the next car. In situations where there was another lane trying to merge in to mine, that raised the prospect of an endless stream of cars merging in ahead of me, and certainly could make the people behind me mad. I'd often tap on the accelerator to close the gap, but AP really doesn't like that, and sort of fights me while I'm doing it.

In my opinion, with a follow distance of 1 when traffic is stopped, AP should close to about 3 feet. If that doesn't seem right for a given situation, just dial the follow distance up.

That's step one, appropriate for L2 autonomy. As we move to higher levels of autonomy, AP should probably start to understand more of the etiquette of merging: let one car in (particularly if it's signalling), but then close the gap so that the next car that wants in has to go behind, assuring that cars from alternating lanes get to move forward in a two-lanes-to-one situation.


----------



## inc1te

Steve Martin said:


> Anyone else seen battery degradation with this release? I dropped 9 miles range with this release. I've never experienced a dramatic range drop in any previous firmware update.


I have also about 15km less at 80% full. Was always 398km, since upgrade it's 383km. Must be different calculation, not real degradation.


----------



## DocScott

inc1te said:


> I have also about 15km less at 80% full. Was always 398km, since upgrade it's 383km. Must be different calculation, not real degradation.


Yup. The drop for me occurred on an earlier version (sorry--don't remember which offhand), but it was accompanied by an increase in the "rated" number on the energy graph. And yet I'm getting pretty much the same efficiencies I always did. So now, in daytime driving in favorable weather, I'm routinely getting more range than the car predicts.

Of course, in winter the rated ranges were never realistic. Maybe they just tweaked the calculation to reflect a more realistic average over different kinds of driving?


----------



## boppo

I updated from 2019.32.2.2 yesterday from 2019.32.2.1 and now I seem to have this problem.

I charge up to 60% and leave it plugged in over night until I drive it. The battery looses 1 mile or so a day while it sits.
This new update seems to loose around 1 mile a hour so every hour the charger kicks in to bring it back up to 60%. I did a soft boot and a hard boot but so far that has not fixed it. this is the first problem I have had on upgrades.
Anyone see this before?
thanks


----------



## airj1012

I did not notice a decrease in range with this or any other update.


----------



## boppo

airj1012 said:


> I did not notice a decrease in range with this or any other update.


I unplugged the charger this morning at 11:00 at 191 miles and it went to 178 miles at 6:00. The car lock and the lights flash when I walk away from it.
thanks


----------



## ibgeek

boppo said:


> I unplugged the charger this morning at 11:00 at 191 miles and it went to 178 miles at 6:00. The car lock and the lights flash when I walk away from it.
> thanks


Hmmm, check all your settings. Did climate control come on? Did you have Sentry mode enabled? Not saying that any of these things are the cause, just running the numbers to try to figure it out.

I just noticed that 2019.32.2.4 2109e05 is available. It would be a bug fix but it's not really ramping up yet.


----------



## bwilson4web

AutoPilot is smoother, less nibbles, in the lane compared to 28.x. It also handles 2-into-1 lane mergers.

No comment on range as I am using 63%., still 150-151 miles.

Bob Wilson


----------



## boppo

ibgeek said:


> Hmmm, check all your settings. Did climate control come on? Did you have Sentry mode enabled? Not saying that any of these things are the cause, just running the numbers to try to figure it out.
> 
> I just noticed that 2019.32.2.4 2109e05 is available. It would be a bug fix but it's not really ramping up yet.


----------



## boppo

I bgeek, you nailed it 👍 the climate control was turned on after the update. 
thanks 🙏 so much.


----------



## ibgeek

boppo said:


> I bgeek, you nailed it 👍 the climate control was turned on after the update.
> thanks 🙏 so much.


Super glad I could help. I think that we're probably going to need to get in the habit of doing a settings check as part of the pre-flight after an update.


----------



## boppo

ibgeek said:


> Super glad I could help. I think that we're probably going to need to get in the habit of doing a settings check as part of the pre-flight after an update.


I thought I had it fixed but the climate control keep turning it self on. This morning I had a water puddle on the floor and in the app when I turn it off it will turn back on later.
what I did was power off the car and leave the door open, very strange. Am I missing something here?
Thanks


----------



## garsh

boppo said:


> I thought I had it fixed but the climate control keep turning it self on. This morning I had a water puddle on the floor and in the app when I turn it off it will turn back on later.


Do you have cabin overheat protection turned on?


----------



## boppo

garsh said:


> Do you have cabin overheat protection turned on?


If that's the one with dog mode then it's off.
thanks


----------



## garsh

boppo said:


> If that's the one with dog mode then it's off.
> thanks


No, Cabin Overheat Protection is not the same as dog mode.


----------



## boppo

garsh said:


> No, Cabin Overheat Protection is not the same as dog mode.


Yes that one is also off.
thanks


----------



## evannole

I am probably imagining things, but after this one installed on my car last night, I went down to the garage to see if everything seemed normal (after a failed install a few weeks ago, I am a bit nervous about these), and the audio system seemed vastly improved to me. I listened to Tonight, Tonight, Tonight by Genesis and heard bass notes in the bridge that I didn't even know were there. Simply astounding.


----------



## MelindaV

evannole said:


> I am probably imagining things, but after this one installed on my car last night, I went down to the garage to see if everything seemed normal (after a failed install a few weeks ago, I am a bit nervous about these), and the audio system seemed vastly improved to me. I listened to Tonight, Tonight, Tonight by Genesis and heard bass notes in the bridge that I didn't even know were there. Simply astounding.


more times than not, I am listening to audio books or podcasts, but currently am out and was listening to my 'favorites' station yesterday - which is mostly 80's (rock, pop, metal, R&B boy bands, etc), so certainly enough bass mixed in there to be noticed. to me, it sounds the same as it did in the first showroom car I sat in before 'normal' owners' cars were being delivered. 
and, yes, at a reasonable volume, the bass will vibrate the side mirror's image and probably enough that the adjacent cars know what a nice job Tesla's audio engineers did


----------



## Love

Anyone noticing an increased sensitivity in what I'm assuming is the forward collision warning with this update? The one that has the car do the very loud audible warning and even auto stop as if you were about to hit something in front of you.

Drove my car the other day (Model 3), was taking a right turn. The van in front of me scooted forward as if it was about to turn on red, so I scooted forward a bit too... then my car beeped and actually locked up my brakes on me. Scared the piss out of all my passengers. Clean up on isle "my car's back seat."
Yesterday, driving my wife's Model S (both vehicles are on 32.2.2 now), I was coming up on slowing/stopping traffic and was actively already applying the brakes when it happened (this time just the audible beeping and not the brake applying itself). I don't want to sound too much of an alarm here, safety is a good thing, but damn is that beeping annoying when it false alarms and scares the hell out of me. And the brakes locking up was beyond annoying and could have damaged my car if I was traveling faster than a crawl, or hurt a passenger.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

magglass1 said:


> The dialog (or was it release notes?) tells you that a reboot is needed to apply the wheel size change


Thanks I don't know how to read good!! Must have missed that!!


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> The dialog for changing the wheel size also mentions what aspects it will affect.
> I'll try to take a picture of the dialog the next time I'm in my car.


----------



## walnotr

Lovesword said:


> Anyone noticing an increased sensitivity in what I'm assuming is the forward collision warning with this update? The one that has the car do the very loud audible warning and even auto stop as if you were about to hit something in front of you.


Check your settings. Mine changed to high alert status with this update.


----------



## Love

walnotr said:


> Check your settings. Mine changed to high alert status with this update.


Ah, thank you for this! Would certainly explain both vehicles behaving the same way, post update. I'll report back after work this afternoon.


----------



## ibgeek

evannole said:


> I am probably imagining things, but after this one installed on my car last night, I went down to the garage to see if everything seemed normal (after a failed install a few weeks ago, I am a bit nervous about these), and the audio system seemed vastly improved to me. I listened to Tonight, Tonight, Tonight by Genesis and heard bass notes in the bridge that I didn't even know were there. Simply astounding.


Yes, mine was WAY better as well. Elon tweeted a while back that they are always tweaking the sound system. This tweak I like.


----------



## ibgeek

Lovesword said:


> Anyone noticing an increased sensitivity in what I'm assuming is the forward collision warning with this update? The one that has the car do the very loud audible warning and even auto stop as if you were about to hit something in front of you.
> 
> Drove my car the other day (Model 3), was taking a right turn. The van in front of me scooted forward as if it was about to turn on red, so I scooted forward a bit too... then my car beeped and actually locked up my brakes on me. Scared the piss out of all my passengers. Clean up on isle "my car's back seat."
> Yesterday, driving my wife's Model S (both vehicles are on 32.2.2 now), I was coming up on slowing/stopping traffic and was actively already applying the brakes when it happened (this time just the audible beeping and not the brake applying itself). I don't want to sound too much of an alarm here, safety is a good thing, but damn is that beeping annoying when it false alarms and scares the hell out of me. And the brakes locking up was beyond annoying and could have damaged my car if I was traveling faster than a crawl, or hurt a passenger.


I've never had the breaks lock applied on me (except when it was warranted) but I do get a fair amount of false alerts. Mostly if you are still touching the accelerator when the vehicle in front of you is slowing or stopped. I have my alert set to "Normal". 
It does rattle the passengers at times, but once I explain things to them, their fine. Doesn't stop them from wanting to be in my car when we go places.


----------



## ibgeek

boppo said:


> I thought I had it fixed but the climate control keep turning it self on. This morning I had a water puddle on the floor and in the app when I turn it off it will turn back on later.
> what I did was power off the car and leave the door open, very strange. Am I missing something here?
> Thanks


Clearly your climate control is turning on for some reason. See if it happens now that you've done a full power down and restart. If it does, I would open a chat with support. They can run the logs on your car and see when and probably why this is happening.


----------



## sduck

I don't think the car stays shut down if you have the door open - I think you need to stay in the seat, without touching anything, for 3-5 minutes after powering down. Wait for all the fans to stop, and then maybe a minute after that the superbottle "burps" - then it's ok to restart.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> I don't think the car stays shut down if you have the door open - I think you need to stay in the seat, without touching anything, for 3-5 minutes after powering down. Wait for all the fans to stop, and then maybe a minute after that the superbottle "burps" - then it's ok to restart.


I did this last week. It will stay shut down with the door open, but ANY input (close the door, open another door...) will turn the car back on. All the fans stopped, not sure about the superbottle burping though, might have... Didn't know to listen for that. But the second I opened another door, the car roared back to life.


----------



## Love

walnotr said:


> Check your settings. Mine changed to high alert status with this update.


Mine was set to medium. Not sure what I had it at before (I've forgotten), but I changed it to "late" (lowest other than off) and will see how that goes. Now to wait for my wife to get home from work and check her car! Thank you once again.


----------



## Love

ibgeek said:


> I've never had the breaks lock applied on me (except when it was warranted) but I do get a fair amount of false alerts. Mostly if you are still touching the accelerator when the vehicle in front of you is slowing or stopped. I have my alert set to "Normal".
> It does rattle the passengers at times, but once I explain things to them, their fine. Doesn't stop them from wanting to be in my car when we go places.


This is where I defend myself and my lifetime of driving and say NO WAY I could have been on the accelerator!!!1one. But in all honesty, I very well could have been!!!
I'll definitely be paying more attention now regardless, because that BEEP BEEP BEEP is annoying! LOL. So, mission accomplished Tesla. Make an attentive driver even more attentive by incentivizing him to not want loud noises!  Who knew I was the dog to Elon Musk's dog whistle!

I do wonder if I've become so accustomed to/a bit reliant on one pedal driving and perhaps my foot was hovering over the brake but not pushing... perhaps in _that_ scenario the brake would also automatically stop for me. I would think, yes.

EDIT: typo


----------



## Flashgj

ibgeek said:


> I did this last week. It will stay shut down with the door open, but ANY input (close the door, open another door...) will turn the car back on. All the fans stopped, not sure about the superbottle burping though, might have... Didn't know to listen for that. But the second I opened another door, the car roared back to life.


if it shuts down correctly, I don't think it will "roar back to life" until you touch the brake pedal!


----------



## ibgeek

Flashgj said:


> if it shuts down correctly, I don't think it will "roar back to life" until you touch the brake pedal!


I'll give this a try this weekend.


----------



## boppo

ibgeek said:


> Clearly your climate control is turning on for some reason. See if it happens now that you've done a full power down and restart. If it does, I would open a chat with support. They can run the logs on your car and see when and probably why this is happening.


ibgeek, I rebooted it a few more times and all seems to be ok now.
thanks guys for all the help


----------



## bwilson4web

Acknowledged NoA lane change and it smoothly continued to the exit lane on the far side. Nice!

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf

boppo said:


> I updated from 2019.32.2.2 yesterday from 2019.32.2.1 and now I seem to have this problem.
> 
> I charge up to 60% and leave it plugged in over night until I drive it. The battery looses 1 mile or so a day while it sits.
> This new update seems to loose around 1 mile a hour so every hour the charger kicks in to bring it back up to 60%. I did a soft boot and a hard boot but so far that has not fixed it. this is the first problem I have had on upgrades.
> Anyone see this before?
> thanks


 After the 32.2.2 update on Sunday or Monday, with my car parked in garage and nothing running it lost avg 15.5 Miles per day. Charged Monday eve to 90% (showed 270 miles) and checked the car daily. After 4 days it was down to 208 miles showing. No idea why.

The previous week (before the two recent daily updates) after a 450 mile drive and being parked for 8 days it actually gained miles after the drive. End of drive (hot battery??) showed 112 miles. Next AM it showed (by remote app) 124. ?? Then slowly dropped to 116 over the next 8 days in an concrete parking structure.


----------



## TripleBlk

boppo said:


> I updated from 2019.32.2.2 yesterday from 2019.32.2.1 and now I seem to have this problem.
> 
> I charge up to 60% and leave it plugged in over night until I drive it. The battery looses 1 mile or so a day while it sits.
> This new update seems to loose around 1 mile a hour so every hour the charger kicks in to bring it back up to 60%. I did a soft boot and a hard boot but so far that has not fixed it. this is the first problem I have had on upgrades.
> Anyone see this before?
> thanks


I noticed a very slight humming (electrical humming) emanating near the 12v battery when the car is parked, as if the car is never completely turned off. I waited 10, 15, 30 and 1 hr to find that the humming is still there. This issue surfaced after installing the latest update. And my wife's MS now has the same electrical humming after we did the update. This active humming will drain the battery over time. In order to hear this humming you'll need to be inside the garage (very little background noise), open the front hood and listen for it carefully. Our MS is a little louder than our M3. I contacted service to have it checked.


----------



## MelindaV

TripleBlk said:


> as if the car is never completely turned off.


the car never is completely off.


----------



## TripleBlk

Klaus-rf said:


> After the 32.2.2 update on Sunday or Monday, with my car parked in garage and nothing running it lost avg 15.5 Miles per day. Charged Monday eve to 90% (showed 270 miles) and checked the car daily. After 4 days it was down to 208 miles showing. No idea why.
> 
> The previous week (before the two recent daily updates) after a 450 mile drive and being parked for 8 days it actually gained miles after the drive. End of drive (hot battery??) showed 112 miles. Next AM it showed (by remote app) 124. ?? Then slowly dropped to 116 over the next 8 days in an concrete parking structure.


Both of our cars M3 and MS, after the update, have a slight humming (electrical humming) while the cars are parked, as if the cars are not completely turned off. Suggest listening to the same humming noise while your car is parked (parked where it is quite) and listen for that humming near the 12 volt battery. This humming is always on regardless of how long the car has been parked and with this humming occurring it's likely that your car is not completely turned off and causing the battery drain over a period of days.


----------



## TripleBlk

MelindaV said:


> the car never is completely off.


That's true about not being completely off.

Is the faint humming normal? Never this from either car before while parked.


----------



## Daryl

While on the freeway on ramp where there are orange pylons and concrete barriers because of construction, the car warned me, "Construction detected. Navigate on Autopilot may be limited."
I've never seen that before with previous releases, while driving in the same location/situation. Interesting that the car can now detect construction under some circumstances.


----------



## Achooo

Since this update, I have had a couple of instances when my phone allowed me to unlock and get into the car, but it did not allow me to start the car. When I try to shift in D, it asked me to tap my keycard. Fortunately I keep it in my wallet as a backup. For those of you who don’t carry your key cards, watch out for this scenario.


----------



## Mistersandman

Has anyone noticed that certain gps related apps on your phone stop working when the phone is placed in the charging dock? It only started to happen after the update and I know it’s not my phone because it happened to my older iPhone 7 Plus and also with my 1 day old iPhone 11 Pro Max. Has anyone else noticed this? The tracking on the app just freezes up. If I pull it from the dock then everything works fine.


----------



## Nom

My 90% SOC dropped from 270 to 265 after getting this update. I seem to be dropping in step wise manner. 277 to 270 to 265 now.


----------



## walnotr

Achooo said:


> Since this update, I have had a couple of instances when my phone allowed me to unlock and get into the car, but it did not allow me to start the car. When I try to shift in D, it asked me to tap my keycard. Fortunately I keep it in my wallet as a backup. For those of you who don't carry your key cards, watch out for this scenario.


I've had this happen and my solution was to take my phone out of my pocket. The intent was to start the car from there but the act of getting out the phone seemed to break the spell. I haven't had this happen on this release 32.2.2, but the night is still young.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Daryl said:


> "Construction detected. Navigate on Autopilot may be limited."


I've gotten this at least a few months ago. Couldn't tell you what version it was but I was impressed as well with the warning. I'm not sure it's new though with this update


----------



## Kizzy

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I've gotten this at least a few months ago. Couldn't tell you what version it was but I was impressed as well with the warning. I'm not sure it's new though with this update


I think the car may recognize more variety of cones. Several months ago, it recognized the large, tall "cones" and recently (it might have been a previous version) I noticed it recognized the thinner ones as well.

I've yet to see it recognize the short, true cones.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Kizzy said:


> Several months ago, it recognized the large, tall "cones" and recently (it might have been a previous version) I noticed it recognized the thinner ones as well.
> 
> I've yet to see it recognize the short, true cones.


Ah well that's even more impressive. The op started "While on the freeway on ramp where there are orange pylons and concrete barriers because of construction"

So I assumed the big orange barrels. We have constant construction around where I live and it's never small cones just the big barrels. Interesting to see how this gets fine tuned for FSD

I saw some other driving tech article report the vehicle could recognize a traffic cops hand signals.... Rare but edge case that needs discussion 🤯


----------



## Scubastevo80

Lovesword said:


> This is where I defend myself and my lifetime of driving and say NO WAY I could have been on the accelerator!!!1one. But in all honesty, I very well could have been!!!
> I'll definitely be paying more attention now regardless, because that BEEP BEEP BEEP is annoying! LOL. So, mission accomplished Tesla. Make an attentive driver even more attentive by incentivizing him to not want loud noises!  Who knew I was the dog to Elon Musk's dog whistle!
> 
> I do wonder if I've become so accustomed to/a bit reliant on one pedal driving and perhaps my foot was hovering over the brake but not pushing... perhaps in _that_ scenario the brake would also automatically stop for me. I would think, yes.
> 
> EDIT: typo


I've been getting more alerts when I use AP on certain busier roads and the car in front of me it taking a sweeping turn/exit. To avoid the aggressive braking from my car, I will feather the accelerator pedal to slow the pace of speed reduction. I believe this has caused the warning chimes, especially if the speed increases even one mph in this sequence of events as I begin to resume normal speed.


----------



## Mesprit87

Noticed some slow ping-ponging this morning on my first drive on this version...
Recalibrating maybe...hopefully.


----------



## kuzzy

Nom said:


> My 90% SOC dropped from 270 to 265 after getting this update. I seem to be dropping in step wise manner. 277 to 270 to 265 now.


We seem to have lost estimated range after the last update however have not noticed an additional loss with this one. We dropped from consistently getting 248 at 80% to 238 literally overnight right after the update was installed. I am not concerned this is just an observation similar to yours.


----------



## boppo

Klaus-rf said:


> After the 32.2.2 update on Sunday or Monday, with my car parked in garage and nothing running it lost avg 15.5 Miles per day. Charged Monday eve to 90% (showed 270 miles) and checked the car daily. After 4 days it was down to 208 miles showing. No idea why.
> 
> The previous week (before the two recent daily updates) after a 450 mile drive and being parked for 8 days it actually gained miles after the drive. End of drive (hot battery??) showed 112 miles. Next AM it showed (by remote app) 124. ?? Then slowly dropped to 116 over the next 8 days in an concrete parking structure.


Hi Klaus,
I no longer have the climate control coming off and on all night, the car is in the garage and the temp in the garage is 60 degrees and on the display it is 56 degrees. I went down this morning and the display mileage said 193 miles at 62% with the charger plugged in for 24 hours. My charger said it charged 30 miles, 7.4 kWh and 10% so there must be a bug/problem in this software release. I have never had this kind of problem in the previse updates.
thanks


----------



## bwilson4web

I did a charging test of our 13,240 mi, 6 month, Model 3 SR+ early this morning, 69F (21C):









biology break took longer than expected and charging display changed format

We have two tier charging so I plotted the cost per mile:









237 mi battery range using home L2 charger vs 240 mi new

Bob Wilson


----------



## DocScott

A couple of initial observations with this new update (I have an October 2018 Model 3 LR with AP):

First of all, the rated efficiency on the energy screen changed again. It's now up to around 240 Wh/mi. I took a 160 mile trip today and got great actual efficiency (around 220 Wh/mi), so I don't think this represents a real change; just a recalibration. I wonder if Tesla is now using actual efficiency data across the fleet to adjust the rated range? My _average_ efficiency since purchasing the car nearly a year ago is 260 Wh/mi, largely because of winter driving.

As for AP: On today's trip I had three cases of phantom braking. At least one of these, and probably all three, were true phantoms--not triggered by other cars or by speed limit errors. The clear one involved an overhead sign, as has sometimes been previously reported. The other two were more ambiguous, since more other cars were around--they didn't have any obvious trigger of any kind. In all three cases the braking was modest, but enough to be startling--maybe a quick drop of 10 mph. Since this was my very first drive with the new firmware, I'm hoping maybe it's just recalibrating and will get better again.

Other than that, I got the sense that AP might be a bit more confident, particularly with things like letting people in from a merge lane. It handles those kinds of situation pretty much as I would have, e.g., slowing a bit to let someone who was ahead of me and running out of merge lane in.


----------



## Steve Martin

Nom said:


> My 90% SOC dropped from 270 to 265 after getting this update. I seem to be dropping in step wise manner. 277 to 270 to 265 now.


@Nom I lost 9 miles with this release


----------



## sduck

DocScott said:


> A couple of initial observations with this new update (I have an October 2019 Model 3 LR with AP):


Wait you have a car from the future???


----------



## Love

sduck said:


> Wait you have a car from the future???


We all do! 😉


----------



## Long Ranger

boppo said:


> Hi Klaus,
> I no longer have the climate control coming off and on all night, the car is in the garage and the temp in the garage is 60 degrees and on the display it is 56 degrees. I went down this morning and the display mileage said 193 miles at 62% with the charger plugged in for 24 hours. My charger said it charged 30 miles, 7.4 kWh and 10% so there must be a bug/problem in this software release. I have never had this kind of problem in the previse updates.
> thanks


If Sentry Mode and Cabin Overheat Protection are off, then your car probably just isn't sleeping for some reason. When awake it's typical to lose roughly 1 mile every hour. FYI, mine is sleeping fine on this version with no unusual phantom drain.

Are you using TeslaFi or another third party app/service? In the past, people have reported problems with those services keeping the car awake if they don't have the polling set correctly,

Another possibility (but this was a bug from months ago that is supposedly already fixed) is that the flash drive could be preventing the car from sleeping. Try removing the flash drive, reboot, and wait a couple hours to see if the car sleeps.


----------



## boppo

Long Ranger said:


> If Sentry Mode and Cabin Overheat Protection are off, then your car probably just isn't sleeping for some reason. When awake it's typical to lose roughly 1 mile every hour. FYI, mine is sleeping fine on this version with no unusual phantom drain.
> 
> Are you using TeslaFi or another third party app/service? In the past, people have reported problems with those services keeping the car awake if they don't have the polling set correctly,
> 
> Another possibility (but this was a bug from months ago that is supposedly already fixed) is that the flash drive could be preventing the car from sleeping. Try removing the flash drive, reboot, and wait a couple hours to see if the car sleeps.


Sentry mode & cabin overheat are both off and I am not using teslaFi or 3rd party apps. I do have a SSD drive that I always unplug before I update to a newer version. I just unplugged the SSD and rebooted the car and will wait and see.
Thanks


----------



## Mike

My seat heater is not staying on when it should.....and turning back on when it shouldn't.

My e-mail to Tesla:

*I have used the seat heater three times since the latest software update.

In all three cases with first start of the day, I turned the seat heater on and then put the car in reverse.

The seat heater shuts off by itself.

Once I re-engage the seat heater, it stays on for the rest of the drive.

Today, after an errand (at or about 1150 EDT (1550 GMT) 26 Sep 2019), I got back in the car and turned the seat heater off as the sun came out and the seat heater was no longer needed.

After putting the car into drive, the seat heater came on by itself!

Since this is almost acting like it is tied into my driver profile, I re-saved my driver profile with the seat heater off.

The seat heater remained off for the rest of my drive home.*


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> My seat heater is not staying on when it should.....and turning back on when it shouldn't.


Just FYI, I've been using both driver and passenger seat heaters multiple times per day over the past 9 days on this build and they haven't spontaneously turned on or off on me yet. Your issue could be profile related as you suggest.

I know that early in 2019 they added a feature where the passenger seat heater would shut off automatically when the passenger left their seat. However that introduced a bug where the passenger seat would shut off every time after you put the car in gear. They finally fixed that a few releases ago, but their fix just reverted to the old behavior where the passenger seat heater stays on after the passenger leaves the seat. At least that's what I'm seeing- the seat heaters always stay where we set them.


----------



## Mike

tencate said:


> I'm not sure this is relevant to this particular update or not but I just took a trip to CA and back home and for some reason the time didn't adjust for the time zone. Perhaps this is a known bug but if so, seems an easy one to fix.


Got caught with that on a trip from Southfield MI to Bowling Green KY in early August of 2019.

Didn't effect anything until we realized we were one hour early for our morning plans........


----------



## Mike

boppo said:


> I updated from 2019.32.2.2 yesterday from 2019.32.2.1 and now I seem to have this problem.
> 
> I charge up to 60% and leave it plugged in over night until I drive it. The battery looses 1 mile or so a day while it sits.
> This new update seems to loose around 1 mile a hour so every hour the charger kicks in to bring it back up to 60%. I did a soft boot and a hard boot but so far that has not fixed it. this is the first problem I have had on upgrades.
> Anyone see this before?
> thanks


I always remove the thumb drive for sentry mode prior to the update process.

It was a thing a while back IIRC........


----------



## FRC

I've traveled across time lines dozens of times in the past year. Sometimes the time adjusts immediately, sometimes it takes many hours. No rhyme or reason that I can discern.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> I did this last week. It will stay shut down with the door open, but ANY input (close the door, open another door...) will turn the car back on. All the fans stopped, not sure about the superbottle burping though, might have... Didn't know to listen for that. But the second I opened another door, the car roared back to life.


After the HVAC shuts down, count 90 seconds and you will hear one more sound from the HVAC system.....that signifies a true full power down.


----------



## Mike

TripleBlk said:


> That's true about not being completely off.
> 
> Is the faint humming normal? Never this from either car before while parked.


The small pumps inside the "superbottle" (Google it) will run for some time after the car has been parked.

Depending on what the algorithm is trying to accomplish with this, I have heard that noise (from the general area you describe) last as long as two hours.


----------



## JWardell

Mike said:


> My seat heater is not staying on when it should.....and turning back on when it shouldn't.
> 
> My e-mail to Tesla:
> 
> *I have used the seat heater three times since the latest software update.*
> 
> *In all three cases with first start of the day, I turned the seat heater on and then put the car in reverse.*
> 
> *The seat heater shuts off by itself.*
> 
> *Once I re-engage the seat heater, it stays on for the rest of the drive.*
> 
> *Today, after an errand (at or about 1150 EDT (1550 GMT) 26 Sep 2019), I got back in the car and turned the seat heater off as the sun came out and the seat heater was no longer needed.*
> 
> *After putting the car into drive, the seat heater came on by itself!*
> 
> *Since this is almost acting like it is tied into my driver profile, I re-saved my driver profile with the seat heater off.*
> 
> *The seat heater remained off for the rest of my drive home.*


This is working as designed. The easy entry profile is active when you enter and sit in the car. You turn on the seat heater. Then you press the pedal and it changes to your driver profile.
HVAC settings are now saved to your profile, so it restores the seat heater disabled, and turns it right off.
Try turning it on next time before pressing park at the end of your drive...it might remember for next time.


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> This is working as designed. The easy entry profile is active when you enter and sit in the car. You turn on the seat heater. Then you press the pedal and it changes to your driver profile.
> HVAC settings are now saved to your profile, so it restores the seat heater disabled, and turns it right off.
> Try turning it on next time before pressing park at the end of your drive...it might remember for next time.


I "feel" it is a bug and is not/should not be formally tied to the driver profile because this bug was affecting the passenger front seat last winter season.

If you are correct, then having seat heaters in the profile is a digression.

I only want/need the seat heater, in the fall, for the first drive of the morning.

Here is my follow up email to Tesla today:

*Further to my input to your team on 26 Sep 2019 regarding seat heater turning itself off and on:*

*Once the vehicle is put into gear, the drivers side seat heater reverts to its previous status when the car is first turned on, regardless of driver interaction with the seat heater after the car turns on.*

*Example: the seat heater is ON when I first enter the car and I manually turn it OFF. I put the car into gear and the seat heater comes ON again.*

*Example: the seat heater is OFF when I first enter the car and I manually turn it ON. I put the car into gear and seat heater shuts OFF again.*

*I think the passenger side seat heater is affected by this bug as well.*

------------------------------------------------------

In any event, if any item is mysteriously tied to a driver profile, then anytime said setting is touched, the "save setting" dialog box should always come into view.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Mike said:


> I "feel" it is a bug and is not/should not be formally tied to the driver profile because this bug was affecting the passenger front seat last winter season.
> 
> If you are correct, then having seat heaters in the profile is a digression.
> 
> I only want/need the seat heater, in the fall, for the first drive of the morning.
> 
> Here is my follow up email to Tesla today:
> 
> *Further to my input to your team on 26 Sep 2019 regarding seat heater turning itself off and on:*
> 
> *Once the vehicle is put into gear, the drivers side seat heater reverts to its previous status when the car is first turned on, regardless of driver interaction with the seat heater after the car turns on.*
> 
> *Example: the seat heater is ON when I first enter the car and I manually turn it OFF. I put the car into gear and the seat heater comes ON again.*
> 
> *Example: the seat heater is OFF when I first enter the car and I manually turn it ON. I put the car into gear and seat heater shuts OFF again.*
> 
> *I think the passenger side seat heater is affected by this bug as well.*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In any event, if any item is mysteriously tied to a driver profile, then anytime said setting is touched, the "save setting" dialog box should always come into view.


I'm not a fan of their profile behavior either. When I precondition, I want my driving temperature to be the same as what I preconditioned to. Instead, when I push the brake pedal and it switches to my profile, the temperature setpoint changes to what I had it on last time I drove. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Kizzy

I’m currently doing a software update (presumably to a version of v10), but it’s still not reporting which version I’m installing. I thought this was a feature added already.

Edit: I see that it’s a v10 feature.


----------



## JWardell

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm not a fan of their profile behavior either. When I precondition, I want my driving temperature to be the same as what I preconditioned to. Instead, when I push the brake pedal and it switches to my profile, the temperature setpoint changes to what I had it on last time I drove. Kind of annoying.


well if you just stop changing your mind and set everything to the same temperature always, then there will be no problem


----------



## Mike

I had a long telephone call with the team at Toronto Lawrence Avenue SC today about this stupid method of suddenly tying things like walk away lock and seat heaters to a profile.....even though the front pax seat heater has always shut off when the car goes into drive or reverse.

The chap tried to explain how Tesla wants it all automatic and he was essentially on send only.

So my hack is to always have to turn the seat heater back on after pre warming the seats and then putting the car into reverse for the first drive of the day.

I also told the SC if these random things are now tied to the profile, it doesn't matter if those details are buried in the owners manual.

If moving my seat back a single millimeter illicits the driver profile "save" dialog box to suddenly drop down from the top of the UI screen, then why doesn't pressing the seat heater button (or turning walk away lock off when I get home) get that same dialog box to appear....thus providing the operator with feedback that the driver profile is being manipulated in some way.....

Like TACC and my dream for a "dumb cruise control" setting where I will gladly sign any waiver of liability, now I dream of a seat heater control that stays in a state I put it into, until I decide to change its state.


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> If moving my seat back a single millimeter illicits the driver profile "save" dialog box to suddenly drop down from the top of the UI screen, then why doesn't pressing the seat heater button (or turning walk away lock off when I get home) get that same dialog box to appear....thus providing the operator with feedback that the driver profile is being manipulated in some way.....


I've been noticing a quick "Saved" message with green check icon popping up in place of the profile name when I make minor changes. Are you not getting that when changing your seat heating? I should add that I first started noticing it with v10.


----------



## Mike

Kizzy said:


> I've been noticing a quick "Saved" message with green check icon popping up in place of the profile name when I make minor changes. Are you not getting that when changing your seat heating? I should add that I first started noticing it with v10.


I'm still on V9.

If I change my seat heating in any manner, either while in Park, Reverse or Drive I do not get any indications that you describe.

I hope I see those indications with V10 because it is becoming "Russian Roulette" with these seat heater settings......


----------



## GDN

Kizzy said:


> I've been noticing a quick "Saved" message with green check icon popping up in place of the profile name when I make minor changes. Are you not getting that when changing your seat heating? I should add that I first started noticing it with v10.


Good catch and correct, the last item on the release notes adds that they are going to start saving a lot more of the settings with each profile. I've noticed that "saved" pop up a few times, but it is definitely a v10 feature.


----------

